#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Kerstgroeten??

## Tha Girl

*Is het toegestaan de feesten van de christenen bij te wonen en hen feliciteren?* 

Alle Lof is aan Allah.
Ibn al-Qayyim (moge Allah genadig met hem zijn) zei: Het is de moslims niet toegestaan de feesten van de mushrikeen bij te wonen volgens de concensus van de respectabele geleerden. De Fuqaha (rechtsgeleerden) die de 4 wetscholen (madhab) volgen, hebben dit duidelijk in hun boeken vermeldAl-Bayhaqi leverde over met een sahih isnaad (betrouwbare keten van overleveraars) van Umar ibn al-Khattab dat deze zei: Ga niet naar de mushrikeen in hun kerken op de dagen van hun feesten, want de Goddelijke Toorn daalt over hen neer. En Umar zei ook: Vermijdt de vijanden van Allah op hun feesten.Al-Bayhaqi leverde met een jayyid isnaad over van AbdAllah ibn Amr dat deze zei: Wie zich vestigt in een land van niet-Arabieren en hun nieuw jaar en feesten viert en hen imiteert en in deze staat sterft, zal met hen verzameld worden op de Dag der Opstanding. (ahkaam ahl al-dhimma , 1/723-724)


De ongelovigen feliciteren met Kerstmis of andere van hun feestdagen is haraam, volgens alle geleerden. Ibn al-Qayyim (moge Allah genadig met hem zijn) zei in ahkaam al-dhimma: De kuffaar feliciteren met rituelen die alleen bij hen horen is haraam, net als hen feliciteren met hun feesten en vasten door te zeggen: prettige feestdagen of veel plezier met je feestof iets dergelijks. Als degene die dit zegt gered is van kufr (dus moslim is) is dit nog steeds verboden. Het is als iemand feliciteren met het buigen voor het kruis of erger dan dat. Het is een net zo grote zonde als het feliciteren van iemand die wijn drinkt, of vermoord heeft of onwettige sexuele relaties heeft enz. Velen van degene die geen respect voor hun religie hebben, vallen in deze valkuil; zij realiseren zich het beledigende van deze handelingen niet. Wie iemand feliciteert met zijn ongehoorzaam of bidah (toevoegingen) of kufr (ongeloof) stelt zichzelf bloot aan de Toorn en Woede van Allah.
Het feliciteren van de kuffaar op hun feestdagen is haraam in de mate zoals ibn al-Qayyim beschrijft, omdat het impliceert dat iemand deze handelingen van kufr accepteert of goedkeurt, zelfs als men deze handelingen niet accepteert voor zichzelf. De moslim zou geen daden van kufr moeten accepteren of goedkeuren, want Allah zal niets van dit accepteren, zoals Hij zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis): Als jullie niet geloven; voorwaar Allah heeft jullie niet nodig. En de ondankbaarheid van Zijn dienaren behaagt Hem niet; maar wanneer jullie dankbaar zijn dan heeft Hij behagen in jullie. (39:7)

_Vandaag heb ik jullie godsdienst voor jullie vervolmaakt en heb Ik Mijn Gunst voor jullie volledig gemaakt en heb Ik de islam voor jullie als godsdienst gekozen. (5:3)_ 
Dus hen feliciteren is verboden ook al zijn het je collegas (of familie). Als zij ons groeten (feliciteren) op de dag van hun feesten, zouden we niet moeten reageren, want het zijn niet onze feesten en het zijn geen geaccepteerde feesten door Allah. Deze feesten zijn vernieuwingen in hun religies en zelfs die feesten die vroeger voorgeschreven zijn, zijn opgeheven door de religie van islam gezonden aan Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) voor de hele wereld. Allah zegt (interpretatie van de betekenis): En wie er een andere godsdienst dan de islam zoekt; het al niet van hem aanvaard worden en hij behoort in het Hiernamaals tot de verliezers. (3:85) Het is verboden (haraam) om uitnodigingen op deze dagen te aanvaarden omdat dit erger is dan hen feliciteren omdat je aktief deelneemt aan deze dagen. Moslims zijn verboden de kuffaar te imiteren door zelf feestjes op deze dagen te organiseren of cadeaus te geven of snoep of eten te geven of vrij van hun werk te nemen, omdat de profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: degene die een volk imiteert, is een van hen. Sheick al-Islaam ibn Taymiyyah zegt in zijn boek: hen imiteren in sommige van hun feesten impliceert dat men tevreden is met hun valse geloof en handelingen en geeft hen de hoop dat ze de gelegenheid zullen hebben om de zwakkeren te vernederen en te misleiden. Degene die iets van het voorgaande doet, begaat een zonde, of hij het nu doet uit beleefdheid of om vriendelijk te zijn, of omdat hij te verlegen is om te weigeren of wat voor reden dan ook want dit is hypocrisie in islam en omdat het de ongelovigen trots op hun religie maakt.

_Met dank aan zuster Rabia Frank_ 

Da Girl

----------


## Wortel

Met alle respect Da Girl, maar ik ben christen en mijn ervaring is dat de christenen in Staphorst net zo redeneren als dat ik in het stuk hierboven geredeneerd zie worden. Misschien dat prettige omgangsvormen nog iets anders zijn dan een geloofsbelijdenis over de hele linie  :cheefbek:

----------


## prikkerd

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Met alle respect Da Girl, maar ik ben christen en mijn ervaring is dat de christenen in Staphorst net zo redeneren als dat ik in het stuk hierboven geredeneerd zie worden. Misschien dat prettige omgangsvormen nog iets anders zijn dan een geloofsbelijdenis over de hele linie *


dat is enkel het geval wanneer je omgangsvormen hoger op de prioriteitenladder zet dan de religie

----------


## Wortel

Betekent dat voor sommigen b.v. dus ook vrouwen geen hand geven bij een ontmoeting?

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Met alle respect Da Girl, maar ik ben christen en mijn ervaring is dat de christenen in Staphorst net zo redeneren als dat ik in het stuk hierboven geredeneerd zie worden. Misschien dat prettige omgangsvormen nog iets anders zijn dan een geloofsbelijdenis over de hele linie *


Ik kan met christenen prettig omgaan zonder hen te feliciteren met hun feestdagen, waar ik zelf nix mee te maken heb. Kheb het stuk overigens niet zelf geschreven, het is door Rabia Frank vertaald uit het Arabisch. 

De reden waarom ik het nodig vond het hier te plaatsen is vanwege de gemixte gevoelens die ik altijd rondom niet-islamitische feestdagen heb gehad, met name de kerst. Kerstkaarten versturen was hier thuis altijd een traditie, mijn ouders zijn hier ooit eens mee begonnen door de huisarts 'fijne feestdagen' toe te wensen middels een kaartje. Al gauw verzonden wij aan al onze vrienden en bekenden kaarten, maar een kerstboom in huis was weer uit den boze. Ik heb dat altijd heel dubbel gevonden, helemaal toen wij kerstkaartjes terug ontvingen. Op de middelbare school was het een big deal van wie je het leukste kaartje ontving en wee als je er niet n terug had verzonden. Het liefst met nog een telefoontje erbij dat het kaartje in goede staat ontvangen was en met grote dank betuiging.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Los van de Islam verzette ik me als puber toentertijd hier tegen en dus niet eens uit geloofsovertuiging. Zodra er van mij verwacht wordt ergens gezellig mee te doen, keer ik mij hier tegen omdat het op mij overkomt als dwang. Ik besloot toen elk kaartje wat door de brievenbus geschoven werd, netjes open te maken, te lezen en weer terug te zetten op de bus (retour zender). Maar binnenin schreef ik nog wel de boodschap in rode letters: 'Bedankt, maar hier vieren wij geen kerst' .  :hihi:  Niet erg aardig, maar het ging om een statement (mijn methodes zijn inmiddels wat subtieler). 

Het zat me dus vanaf vroegs af aan niet lekker, ik vond het maar nix en ik vroeg me af of de Islam hier uberhaupt iets over te zeggen had. Tot mijn grootste verbazing waren er genoeg bronnen die het feliciteren van deze dagen afkeuren. 

Je kan het zien als een Staphorst-redenatie, maar ik verklaar echt hiermee met niemand een oorlog. Het is slechts bedoeld voor hen, die ook hun vraagtekens hebben rondom de feestdagen. 

Met Sociale Groet,  :knipoog: 

Da Girl

----------


## Wortel

Ik hoop dat je er evengoed geen bezwaar tegen zult hebben als een christen -als de tijd van het jaar weer daar is- je een ramadan mubarak toe zal wensen.  :blij:

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Ik hoop dat je er evengoed geen bezwaar tegen zult hebben als een christen -als de tijd van het jaar weer daar is- je een ramadan mubarak toe zal wensen. *


De dag waarop dat zal gebeuren, verander ik een krop sla....

 :hihi: 

Da Girl

----------


## Wortel

Gelukkig heb je dan kennelijk niet gekeken op "Ben je bang voor mij" want in dat geval was je al twee keer veranderd in een krop sla.
 :Wink:  

Maar ik wens je alvast wel prettige zomerdagen en een gelukkig najaar.

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Gelukkig heb je dan kennelijk niet gekeken op "Ben je bang voor mij" want in dat geval was je al twee keer veranderd in een krop sla.
>  
> 
> Maar ik wens je alvast wel prettige zomerdagen en een gelukkig najaar.*


Gelukkig maar, lijkt me achter het toetsenbord niet zo handig met die slappe blaadjes. 

Ik wens je nix minder toe en een fijn leven.  :Smilie:  

Da Girl

----------

